# Auto Express G3 Offer



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

6 issues of Auto Express and a free bundle of G3 gear for a quid!!
I got notified about it by e-mail, but it's also an offer on the site

CLICK ME


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Many thanks for this hopefully will get the G3 stuff, although from what I've seen in the past, this can be a bit hit and miss.


----------



## rajanm1 (Apr 25, 2014)

Do you get them posted separately or with the 1st issue?
How easy is it to cancel?


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Gotta be worth it for a quid:thumb:


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

rajanm1 said:


> Do you get them posted separately or with the 1st issue?
> How easy is it to cancel?


Gifts get posted within 28 days and you just cancel your direct debit once recieved


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Signed up, cheers, Defo worth a punt for a quid.:thumb:


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Done, when will they take the main £20??


----------



## Webarno (Jul 17, 2014)

Sicskate said:


> Done, when will they take the main £20??


Would also like to know this.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Done, worth a try for a bin lid


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Worth a go for a quid. Cheers


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Just ordered too, good deal even if just for the mitt


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Just ordered this.

Its worded "£1 for 6 issues *then* £19.99 for 13 " , so they can only take £1 now and £19.99 around the time of the 6th issue.

My order confirmation email also says " Order Total £1 "

The small print is " _gifts *may* be limited, see main offer_ " and the main offer is " _every new subscriber will rece_ive ", so the phrase "*will receive*" stops them saying "_sorry, we have run out_".

That's how I read it anyhow and that is the grounds on which I would pursue them if they try any clever tricks.

Its a great deal tho, if they deliver as promised !!


----------



## mikey2704 (Sep 22, 2011)

Just ordered mine aswell.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Cheers mate just done it


----------



## QPRsteve (Mar 4, 2013)

Was going to buy a mitt today so I've signed up


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

Glad to have helped,hopefully we'll all get our G3 stuff


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

want to ask a friend in UK to get this offer
is it possible to pay just 1 pound and get the gift?


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

greymda said:


> want to ask a friend in UK to get this offer
> is it possible to pay just 1 pound and get the gift?


Should be mate; just cancel the direct debit after the gift arrives:thumb:


----------



## lksopener (Jul 16, 2013)

Worth a go did one before with An AG offer and it worked so we will see!


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

Ordered mine too. Thanks


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

So weve to scam them?........ hmm dnt think I will get involved and for the forum those that do should best not reply, that way dw won't get dragged down.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

Tsubodai said:


> Should be mate; just cancel the direct debit after the gift arrives:thumb:


well, no luck for me. that friends is back home from uk )


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

k9vnd said:


> So weve to scam them?........ hmm dnt think I will get involved and for the forum those that do should best not reply, that way dw won't get dragged down.


What do you mean?


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

greymda said:


> well, no luck for me. that friends is back home from uk )


If I hadn't subscribed I'd offer t help mate. Sorry.


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

k9vnd said:


> So weve to scam them?........ hmm dnt think I will get involved and for the forum those that do should best not reply, that way dw won't get dragged down.


It's not a scam mate; it's a marketing tactic. Denis Publishing do this quite oftn & I'm sure I've had a similar offer for something linked to computer hardware.


----------



## lksopener (Jul 16, 2013)

Yep no scam at all publishers do these to entice people in hoping they forget to cancel the DD, Amazon also market their prime membership In a very similar way!


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Tsubodai said:


> It's not a scam mate; it's a marketing tactic. Denis Publishing do this quite oftn & I'm sure I've had a similar offer for something linked to computer hardware.


I think 'k9vnd' means some DW members are pulling a scam on *Dennis Publishing* by agreeing to the terms, but then cancelling the subsrciption upon receiving the promotional products.


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

k9vnd said:


> So weve to scam them?........ hmm dnt think I will get involved and for the forum those that do should best not reply, that way dw won't get dragged down.





trv8 said:


> I think 'k9vnd' means some DW members are pulling a scam on *Dennis Publishing* by agreeing to the terms, but then cancelling the subsrciption upon receiving the promotional products.


I agree trv8. Nobody is getting scammed. 6 issues for £1. If you want the next 13, it's £19.99. You just have to cancel your dd before the 7th issue.


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Ordered. Great find!


----------



## Steve_6R (Jun 9, 2014)

Yup, just ordered mine. Worthy toilet reading if nothing else


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Dode said:


> Nobody is getting scammed. 6 issues for £1. If you want the next 13, it's £19.99. You just have to cancel your dd before the 7th.


I know that Dode :thumb:.........try telling 'k9vnd'....If you had took the time to read and digest my comment and to who I replied, you would've noticed I was highlighting the fact that 'k9vnd' was suggesting that it was WE/US the members of DW who were doing the so called 'scamming'.


----------



## 5kinner (Nov 24, 2014)

Just ordered, when is the best time to cancel the DD?


----------



## Hainsey (Mar 14, 2015)

When will I receive the kit?! Will it be the same time as the first magazine?!


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Steve_6R said:


> Yup, just ordered mine. Worthy toilet reading if nothing else


Hahaha, that's exactly what I thought!


----------



## IanJones (Sep 13, 2008)

thought i would give it a go also, thank you OP


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

My order says first issue will be sent out 8th April , but also says to allow 28 days for gift delivery. 

Might not take that long tho.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

Tsubodai said:


> If I hadn't subscribed I'd offer t help mate. Sorry.


no worries mate
anyway, i'm overseas


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

trv8 said:


> I think 'k9vnd' means some DW members are pulling a scam on *Dennis Publishing* by agreeing to the terms, but then cancelling the subsrciption upon receiving the promotional products.


Yep, understand that mate, but the publisher knows full well that is likely to happen; they are just playing the percentages


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Auto express want to increase circulation and G3 want to spread awareness of their brand amongst car enthusiasts. 

They could each spend a few hundred thousand pounds on hit or miss advertising or they can work together to give stuff away to get the same end result. 

I am sure they are both clever enough to have figured that many people might choose to cancel after 6 issues.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

They hope you'll forget just like all these other join now for a pound subscriptions..


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Cheers for the heads up, I'll be doing it later!

Sutty.


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks for that, I've just signed up! 

EVO Magazine had a similar offer on a few years ago, but I still subscribe to this day. Who knows I might do the same with AE. :lol:


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

Subscribed - used to be a good read many years ago

Don't forget to post after 6 issues reminding us to cancel DD


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

The further 13 copies only work out at £1.53 each delivered, so i will probably let it run on.

With Auto Express, it's worth it for no other reason than to laugh at their methods of reviewing detailing products and then split your sides when you read how they reached their conclusions and rankings.

If you subscribe for more than 6 months, you get to see them review the same products in a different test and come to completely different results and findings...


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Done - will cancel once the goodies arrive


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

trv8 said:


> I know that Dode :thumb:.........try telling 'k9vnd'....If you had took the time to read and digest my comment and to who I replied, you would've noticed I was highlighting the fact that 'k9vnd' was suggesting that it was WE/US the members of DW who were doing the so called 'scamming'.


So ive to pretend to want something to obtain a free gift and then cancel when the gift arrives?... to me that is a little bit of a scam.
I wonder if a trader on here was to do a similar deal and accept what's being broadcast to obtain the gift?.. hardly think so!.

Or if we email a link to auto express would they follow through with the deal?


----------



## Samciv (Jun 9, 2013)

The above post is just ridiculous do you not think they consider all of this before making the offer... It's a big marketing ploy to increase interest in the said products, but there's always one or two do gooder's on here who play the good samaritan role and make a deal over nothing 😅


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

k9vnd said:


> So ive to pretend to want something to obtain a free gift and then cancel when the gift arrives?... to me that is a little bit of a scam.
> 
> I wonder if a trader on here was to do a similar deal and accept what's being broadcast to obtain the gift?.. hardly think so!.
> 
> Or if we email a link to auto express would they follow through with the deal?


There is no "pretend" or "scam".

They have made a no-obligation offer and we are free to accept it and to then continue or decline further subscription.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I have no intention on cancelling it at the moment, I'll have a read of the first few and if I like them I'll subscribe (pay) for the year.


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

trv8 said:


> I know that Dode :thumb:.........try telling 'k9vnd'....If you had took the time to read and digest my comment and to who I replied, you would've noticed I was highlighting the fact that 'k9vnd' was suggesting that it was WE/US the members of DW who were doing the so called 'scamming'.


Sorry, I was actually trying to say I was agreeing with you, I edited my post :thumb:


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

k9vnd said:


> So ive to pretend to want something to obtain a free gift and then cancel when the gift arrives?... to me that is a little bit of a scam.
> I wonder if a trader on here was to do a similar deal and accept what's being broadcast to obtain the gift?.. hardly think so!.
> 
> Or if we email a link to auto express would they follow through with the deal?


The gift is for taking out the 6 issues for the £1.

It is similar to getting sky tv for half price or a reduced introductory tarriff on a mobile phone. The idea is you like it and continuing subscribing, if you dont, you cancel the next 13 issues. No scam or pretence.

I have in the past had 3 months of what hi-fi for £1 and cancelled it without any problem. In fact, they phoned me again to ask if I wanted another 3 months for £1


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

trv8 said:


> I think 'k9vnd' means some DW members are pulling a scam on *Dennis Publishing* by agreeing to the terms, but then cancelling the subsrciption upon receiving the promotional products.


Yeah that.
I think if it wasnt the fact you had to agree and subscribe then I wouldn't have given thought.


----------



## 5kinner (Nov 24, 2014)

First copy turned up today! Car care special 9 page guide! Lol


----------



## rajanm1 (Apr 25, 2014)

Has anyone received the g3 kit yet?


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

I only wanted the mag:lol:


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Got the mag but no gift yet.


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

leehob said:


> Got the mag but no gift yet.


me too


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Got f'all


----------



## QPRsteve (Mar 4, 2013)

Haven't got anything yet


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

leehob said:


> Got the mag but no gift yet.


Ditto


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Magazine arrive today. Think it was delayed in the post but no sign of a G3 kit


----------



## 5kinner (Nov 24, 2014)

I would have thought they would come separate anyway


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

It was always coming seperately, pretty sure it's stated in the e-mails & to allow up to 28 days for delivery.


----------



## rajanm1 (Apr 25, 2014)

Emailed and they said my g3 kit was posted out on the 30th but allow 28days for delivery


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

I wondered what was going on so I sent them an email. 

I didnt realise that I had to put the promotion code in manually when it came up on the page. Looks like I wont be getting the G3 kit then :wall:


----------



## rajanm1 (Apr 25, 2014)

Rayaan said:


> I wondered what was going on so I sent them an email.
> 
> I didnt realise that I had to put the promotion code in manually when it came up on the page. Looks like I wont be getting the G3 kit then :wall:


I didn't and they have confirmed that I'm getting the G3 kit.
Just had to click on the correct link I think


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Rayaan said:


> I wondered what was going on so I sent them an email.
> 
> I didnt realise that I had to put the promotion code in manually when it came up on the page. Looks like I wont be getting the G3 kit then :wall:


You didn't have to. I certainly didn't put any code in.


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

Rayaan said:


> I wondered what was going on so I sent them an email.
> 
> I didnt realise that I had to put the promotion code in manually when it came up on the page. Looks like I wont be getting the G3 kit then :wall:


I didn't know we had to put in a code - thought it was pre done?


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

When I went to the web page, it said "your promotional code is xxxxxxxx", but underneath was an option to select " 6 issues for £1 + G3 gift pack".

I really don't remember seeing anywhere where there was space to enter a code either ?


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

I don't remember seeing a box to put a code it but having said that I didn't see the G3 kit mentioned either


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm the magazine it says the giveaway is only available to the first 200 people who took up the offer, nothing about that on the web site though... Seems a bit naughty.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Ok, so after one of their representatives told me I would not be getting the G3 kit because I had not put a code in, I sent an email of complaint and my disappointment in their services as they were not fulfilling their promise of "every new subscriber will receive a G3 Pro Paint Renovator Kit". 

Well, a kind lady emailed me back saying that she has ordered one in and will be dispatching that to me. Result!


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I rang up tonight to check with Dennis Publishing and they confirmed that I AM getting the " G3 paint renovation kit " and that it was authorised for dispatch the day after I placed the order.

Apparently these things usually take up to two weeks to arrive after dispatch, not the full 28 days

I definitely didn't type in any code when I applied, even though it was showing one and saying "your free gift code is .. " because I didn't see anywhere to type it in at the time.

None of the confirmation emails mention the G3 kit at all - they just say that if there is a free gift included, it will be sent separately.

So it looks like it is first come first served until the stock runs out ?


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

I asked when my G3 kit would be dispatched.

"Thank you for your email regarding Auto Express magazine. 

I can confirm that your gift was dispatched yesterday (7th April 2015) therefore this should arrive with you shortly."

Just says "gift". I will have to see what turns up I suppose. I never entered a code


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Got my first copy of the mag today, no sign of the freebie yet though.


----------



## Hainsey (Mar 14, 2015)

Dode said:


> I asked when my G3 kit would be dispatched.
> 
> "Thank you for your email regarding Auto Express magazine.
> 
> ...


Exactly the same as my response. Emailed at 9pm last night and had a response at 9am this morning.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Still no mag here:wall:


----------



## sonny (Feb 26, 2008)

Unfortunately it seems the offer isnt available any more.

When you try to access the URL you receive the message. "You are not authorized to view this page". There is a link at the top of the page "6 issues for £1" but they offer an uninspiring flashlight instead....

"Claim your Auto Express Magazine subscription and you will receive:

6 issues for just £1

Save up to 46% on a subscription if you choose to continue

Free delivery to your door each week

FREE flashlight"


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Pittsy said:


> Still no mag here:wall:


Likewise. Their system is always a farce, I really don't know why I bother!


----------



## 5kinner (Nov 24, 2014)

Got my second mag today, no kit. There is an offer inside regarding G3 kit, although this one doesn't contain the mitt


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

I've had my first mag, no sign of any gifts though... Might chase them tomorrow to find out what's going on.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

I've not had either


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

They did say to allow up to 28 days, so there's plenty of time yet.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Got my mag today


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Got 2nd mag today, no gift yet though.


----------



## RichieM (May 11, 2007)

just checked my account for this.

Although my address on the Order Confirmation email I had was correct they have been sending stuff to an incorrect address 

As they've been sent to a particularly unfriendly neighbour I doubt I'll ever see them :'(

(Have emailed seeing if I can get them resent)


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Got my second mag today, also I have just received this email...

Important information about your subscription. You have been sent this email because you are registered to receive offers from Auto Express.

**Delay to the delivery of your subscription gift from Auto Express**

Dear Subscriber,

Unfortunately we have experienced a problem with the delivery of your subscription gift. Due to a recent award received by one of the items there is currently very high demand of the G3 products, which has delayed orders at our supplier.

We would like to apologise for any inconvenience caused by the delay, and would like to reassure you that your order will be sent out as soon as we receive the stock. We aim to deliver your gift to you within the next 6 weeks.

If you have any further queries regarding your subscription to Auto Express, please call our Customer Service Team on 0844 844 0026 or email [email protected].

Thank you for your continued support of Auto Express.

Kind regards,

The Auto Express team


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Sicskate said:


> Got my second mag today, also I have just received this email...
> 
> Important information about your subscription. You have been sent this email because you are registered to receive offers from Auto Express.
> 
> ...


I got this one too but still no mags as far as i know (stuck at work)


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

...... And still no mag. Or gift. Or email. They have my £1 though!


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Sicskate said:


> Got my second mag today, also I have just received this email...
> 
> Important information about your subscription. You have been sent this email because you are registered to receive offers from Auto Express.
> 
> ...


Same here . Second mag today + this email.

Well, at least they have now put it in writing that we are entitled to the G3 gift. :lol::lol:


----------



## QPRsteve (Mar 4, 2013)

Got my first mag today and the same email. Have been told by a lady at Dennis publishing that my gift has been despatched though...???


----------



## Bildeb0rg (Jun 7, 2014)

First mag today and same email so I'm happy. Guess it's one way to stop us all cancelling after a week or two :lol:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

QPRsteve said:


> Got my first mag today and the same email. Have been told by a lady at Dennis publishing that my gift has been despatched though...???


I was told the same thing and when I asked how long it takes to arrive, they said something like "_well "Despatched", means approval has gone across to the distributer and they then arrange for it to go out_"

Then they said it had actually gone out in the post to me, they think....

So..... I am not holding my breath


----------



## Hainsey (Mar 14, 2015)

QPRsteve said:


> Got my first mag today and the same email. Have been told by a lady at Dennis publishing that my gift has been despatched though...???


Same here. Whether it's just an automated email to all subscribers I don't know.


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Hm. Second mag arrived but I haven't got that e-mail


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

Got my first mag today and a reply to an email i sent 2 days ago asking about the G3 kit, this was their reply


Thank you for your recent email regarding Auto Express magazine.

We can confirm that the G3 Pro Pain Renovator Kit was labelled on the 30th March 2015 and we ask that you allow 28 days from this date for delivery.

If we can be of any further assistance please do not hesitate to contact us.

So i guess i'm getting the kit


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

Latest update

"Dear Subscriber,

Unfortunately we have experienced a problem with the delivery of your subscription gift. Due to a recent award received by one of the items there is currently very high demand of the G3 products, which has delayed orders at our supplier.

We would like to apologise for any inconvenience caused by the delay, and would like to reassure you that your order will be sent out as soon as we receive the stock. We aim to deliver your gift to you within the next 6 weeks.

If you have any further queries regarding your subscription to Auto Express, please call our Customer Service Team on 0844 844 0026 or email [email protected].

Thank you for your continued support of Auto Express.

Kind regards,

The Auto Express team"


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Yeah ive got my second Mag with that email too so looks like itll be on the way..... eventually.

However, it went into my junk box so be sure to check there first. The email address was quite suspicious though - [email protected]

lol


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Still haven't got that e-mail, spam or otherwise.
Was the Farecla award from Auto Express? Ironic if so.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

yeah i've not had an email either


----------



## wilkie1980 (Oct 21, 2011)

I noticed that the e-mail says allow up to six weeks for delivery...I wonder if those wishing to cancel after the first six issues (coincidentally after six weeks!) will have the gift honoured if the subscription is cancelled before the gift is dispatched?


----------



## rajanm1 (Apr 25, 2014)

1st mag came in the post today (one with the new civic on it) but also got the email saying the G3 stuff is delayed :-(


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

wilkie1980 said:


> I noticed that the e-mail says allow up to six weeks for delivery...I wonder if those wishing to cancel after the first six issues (coincidentally after six weeks!) will have the gift honoured if the subscription is cancelled before the gift is dispatched?


Only one way to find out


----------



## RichieM (May 11, 2007)

Had a reply about the incorrect address on my account.
Good news; they have extended my £1 trial for another 6 issues.
Bad news; the gift was sent 8th April apparently to the wrong address :'(


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Got 3 issues now but no mention of the G3 stuff


----------



## 5kinner (Nov 24, 2014)

Same here danwel.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I've just cancelled direct debit I'm not fussed


----------



## 5kinner (Nov 24, 2014)

Think I'll cancel of 5th issue


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Yep, same here. Will give it a little longer.


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Third issue today and no mention of free gift, will wait till issue 5 and cancel if necessary.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Yep, 3rd received today. 

Also, they have only just taken their quid. 

Think I'll call it a day, I thought the mag would be decent. But I'm not really bothered about new family wagons.


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

got my 2nd mag today - don't know why i'm 1 behind everyone else?

haven't seen any emails about the delay on the gift - never check spam so might have deleted it?


----------



## rajanm1 (Apr 25, 2014)

Only had 1 mag so far.....


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

3rd Mag arrived today. Was pretty **** in all honesty. I just drooled over the ridiculous RR Sport SVR, Cayenne and RS6 but apart from that, nothing really caught my eye. 

I got a random email yesterday saying my G3 kit was dispatched on 7th April. The lady also clarified that dispatched means its been put through to the supplier who will then get the gift posted out to you but it takes about 28 days from this dispatch date. 

Oh well, got another 3 issues to go, if I dont like the rest of the mags Im unsubscribing!


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

More to the point lads has anyone actual recived the G3 kit


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

ffrs1444 said:


> More to the point lads has anyone actual recived the G3 kit


Nope


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

nope - seem subscribers now get the polish and another bottle (can't remember what) but not the clay mitt - bet this doesn't come with our kits?


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

I have got a feeling we are not getting anything TBH...
On the + side we are getting 6 mags for £1 so not all bad:thumb:


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Pretty sure the clay mitt wasn't in the original offer anyway?


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Tsubodai said:


> Pretty sure the clay mitt wasn't in the original offer anyway?


It was if i remember correctly :thumb:


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Pittsy said:


> It was if i remember correctly :thumb:


Was it? Shows how much attention I was paying:lol:

No wonder they don't look like they're coming then; must have been about £30 worth of kit.


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

rajanm1 said:


> Only had 1 mag so far.....


me too.& that only arrived today


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Still happy with with 6 mags for a £1 though


----------



## rajanm1 (Apr 25, 2014)

2nd mag arrived today. Ordered on the 28th, so 28 days would be next Sat.
Going to be complaining if I don't have it by then!


----------



## wilkie1980 (Oct 21, 2011)

Has anyone even caught a whiff of this "gift" arriving yet?

I don't suppose anyone took a screenshot of the offer as it seems to have changed now? Call me sceptical but I can't see them following through with the offer


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

I've had a confirmation that the Farecla gift was "dispatched" about 3 weeks ago so hopefully something should arrive soon.......


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Can't see us getting it probley won't get sent out till after the 6th mag is sent


----------



## rajanm1 (Apr 25, 2014)

What actually comes in the kit?


----------



## minnis (Apr 4, 2014)

IIRC it was the G3 clay mitt, G3 scratch remover paste and the G3 body prep shampoo.


----------



## 5kinner (Nov 24, 2014)

It will be a bonus to get the kit but I'm not grumbling £1 for 6 issues.

How will people cancel just cancel direct debit at bank or contact Dennis publishing?


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

rajanm1 said:


> What actually comes in the kit?


_"The Auto Express Driver Power special is available with 6 issues for just £1, plus every new subscriber will receive a FREE G3 Pro Paint Renovation Kit including a Body Prep Clay Mitt, Permanent Scratch Remover Paste and Colour Restorer."_

_"You can get all of this in the Driver Power Special, along with 5 more issues of Auto Express for just £1. What's more, every new subscriber will receive a G3 Pro Paint Renovation Kit, including Body Prep Clay Mitt, Permanent Scratch Remover Paste and Colour Restorer. "_


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Edit - just caught up with this thread...

If anyone doesn't want their issues of the magazine they receive, please feel free to PM me.

I'm interested in family wagons :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

You can have mine if you want Karlos; I've got the first 3 up to now.
(If I can find the 1st one)


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

I shall PM you should another offer from a member break down.

Thanks bud.


----------



## rajanm1 (Apr 25, 2014)

just a word of warning, I tried to cancel my subscription online but the website has changed and I don't think you can do it online so I sent them an email


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

rajanm1 said:


> just a word of warning, I tried to cancel my subscription online but the website has changed and I don't think you can do it online so I sent them an email


Just cancel the direct debit


----------



## rajanm1 (Apr 25, 2014)

danwel said:


> Just cancel the direct debit


Will do that as well, but thought I would play it safe and cancel from their end also. Just don't want to damage my credit rating, even if there is only a 1% chance of doing so.


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

You should have the subs details on the back of the address label on the magazine for website, etc


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Tsubodai said:


> You can have mine if you want Karlos; I've got the first 3 up to now.
> (If I can find the 1st one)


Arrived today mate!

Thank you :thumb::thumb:


----------



## QPRsteve (Mar 4, 2013)

Anyone got there gift yet?


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Nope!!!


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Nope buddy


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Nope, 4th mag landed yesterday though. Getting close to the tipping point now.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Did the feed back stuff this morning and mentioned the G3 goods got a email just now stating in of April early May


----------



## rajanm1 (Apr 25, 2014)

Been 28 days now i think so sent them another email.....lets see what they say this time.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Emailed them after I did the feedback and they emailed back and said there is a delay in the goods, hang on the email before said it been sent lying dicks , might as well cancel guys no one is getting a G3 kit they did say we will send you 2 more mags free


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

I have cancelled mine already. Not sure if I will pursue the kit any further


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Mine is cancelled too. Nothing but a pack of lies!


----------



## rajanm1 (Apr 25, 2014)

Was told 28 working days From when i ordered now. They just seem to be delaying it as long as possible...


----------



## IanJones (Sep 13, 2008)

i was told it must of been lost in the post, and another one has been set for delivery....

canceled today also


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Emailed them with a grumpy cancellation, they told me that the gift had been sent on the 30th March and as it hasn't arrived I will be sent another, d debit now cancelled, believe it when I see it


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

They said they were "looking into" mine; no update yet but cancelling in the next few days.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Cancelled mine it's a farce


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

I sent an e-mail earlier requesting cancellation & will do the DD later


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

I've Cancelled mine now, no reply to email about the free offer... Bunch of charlatans.


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Tsubodai said:


> I sent an e-mail earlier requesting cancellation & will do the DD later


They replied confirming the cancellation and said the kit would still be sent out when they "replenish their stock".


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

I'm still waiting for my kit also


----------



## Jason123 (Feb 11, 2011)

If all of you kick of to Watchdog they will investigate


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Jason123 said:


> If all of you kick of to Watchdog they will investigate


That you didn't receive something for free that will be covered in a clause some were within 30 pages of terms and conditions saying that they don't have to supply it or have say, 5 to give away


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

There's nothing to kick off about really. It was a punt for £1 as far as I'm concerned; wouldn't be worth my time and/or effort.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Was worth the 6 for a £1 but when they lie and say yep we have sent it then turn round and say, we are short on stock No one is going to get the goods it was like dangling a carat in front of our eyes


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Yeah, they said mine was sent out 30th March but, as I said, I'm not bothered really


----------



## QPRsteve (Mar 4, 2013)

Only got 3 issues and have now cancelled the DD. farce of a service, apparently gift was sent on the 30th

Was gonna buy a clay mitt until I saw the offer, waited and now still gotta go buy one!


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

GleemSpray said:


> I was told the same thing and when I asked how long it takes to arrive, they said something like "_well "Despatched", means approval has gone across to the distributer and they then arrange for it to go out_"
> 
> Then they said it had actually gone out in the post to me, they think....
> 
> So..... I am not holding my breath


 Update : Spoke with them today and (apparently) they didn't have enough stock to send out initially, due to high demand and low volume of supplies, but got a big delivery end of last month and a load were (apparently) actually posted out on the 30th April, to take up to 14 days to arrive.

When I queried this, I was assured that a load of the G3 Paint Renovator Kits definitely have been dispatched on the 30th April.

We shall see ...


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Cancelled my sub this weekend...
I was assured i would still be getting my kit


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

All a load of crap, I doubt anyone will see anything


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

I think it's all a load of bull. We have been waiting over a month now


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

I am personally going to pester them by email for as long as it takes to get the freebie, not because I want it but it's the principle of the thing, they shouldn't offer something that's not actually on offer, I too was going to buy one but thought what the hell I might aswell wait for the gift, have now bought a race glaze claybar and gyeon clay lube, but i will get that freebie, I'm like a pitball with things like this just wont let it go


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Anyone got theirs yet?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Didn't take up this offer as didnt spot it, however have had meguiars kit in the past that took a good while to arrive.

Have two sets of the G3 anyway but think ill get the clay mitt when a promo is on.


----------



## rajanm1 (Apr 25, 2014)

J306TD said:


> Anyone got theirs yet?


I emailed again and they said ah sorry it will actually be dispatched tomorrow after they kept on telling me they sent it a month ago!
Think these kits are with the fairies TBH! :wall:


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

james_death said:


> Didn't take up this offer as didnt spot it, however have had meguiars kit in the past that took a good while to arrive.
> 
> Have two sets of the G3 anyway but think ill get the clay mitt when a promo is on.


Promo is on at Halfords at 3 for 2 (was anyway when I purchased it a few weeks ago)


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

matt-rudd said:


> Promo is on at Halfords at 3 for 2 (was anyway when I purchased it a few weeks ago)


Yeah keep meaning to check hallfrauds as thats what i was thinking of, every time i remember to check its not on....:lol:


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

GleemSpray said:


> There is no "pretend" or "scam".
> 
> They have made a no-obligation offer and we are free to accept it and to then continue or decline further subscription.


Turn's out this is exactly what it was then.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

k9vnd said:


> Turn's out this is exactly what it was then.


Being badly organised and failing to anticipate demand is not the same as a scam.

These kits may well still arrive, even if they are very late in coming.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

GleemSpray said:


> Being badly organised and failing to anticipate demand is not the same as a scam.
> 
> These kits may well still arrive, even if they are very late in coming.


The same thing happens every time Auto Express have one of these offers. They've done similar offers before and every time there is lots of people upset they never get their free gift.

There is only so many times you can blame it on being badly organised.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Bill58 said:


> I got the Autoglym offer last year, almost 4 months late.


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=332818&highlight=Auto+Express

Here is the thread here.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

GleemSpray said:


> Being badly organised and failing to anticipate demand is not the same as a scam.
> 
> These kits may well still arrive, even if they are very late in coming.


Probably dispatch after the last issue has been recieved, most probably cottoned on rather than badly organised.
The offer after all is 6 issues and a free gift aint it so, lol...sounds to me like some folk were are wishing to cancel before they recieve there gift so why sign up for it in the first place?..


----------



## adders (Nov 9, 2006)

My gear arrived today. thanks for the heads up Ferted


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

adders said:


> My gear arrived today. thanks for the head up Ferted


:O best get chasing them up


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Blimey didn't expect that.... 
Was it delivered by rm?:thumb:


----------



## wilkie1980 (Oct 21, 2011)

Mine too...delivered by Hermes


----------



## adders (Nov 9, 2006)

Mine was by Hermes too


----------



## Hoody1 (Oct 9, 2012)

Got mine too boys and girls. 

Again delivered by MyHermes


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

mine too chaps


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

This is just like TAC Systems all over again, calling hell out of a company and then they deliver :lol:  

(The above isn't against TAC)


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

Nearly fainted when I got home...










:thumb:


----------



## IanJones (Sep 13, 2008)

result for me!!


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

2 sets? 
Mine still ain't here


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

And mine just turned up:thumb:


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Did you lot all pay the extra £20, or did you cancel the DD?


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

I cancelled mine


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

When I rang to chase mine up a couple of weeks back, I was told I could cancel the DD and would still get the G3 gift pack, because the gift is part of the initial 6 issues for £1 offer.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Not got mine yet


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

bird just reported mines come


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Yep, same here.


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

GleemSpray said:


> When I rang to chase mine up a couple of weeks back, I was told I could cancel the DD and would still get the G3 gift pack, because the gift is part of the initial 6 issues for £1 offer.


Me too


----------



## 5kinner (Nov 24, 2014)

I was resigned to the fact one wasn't coming, Hermes have left a card, not expecting anything else so it must be this.


----------



## Samciv (Jun 9, 2013)

Mines turned up today


----------



## mikey2704 (Sep 22, 2011)

My G3 stuff turned up this afternoon.


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

Mine arrived today as well - cancelled the subscription a week ago


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Sounds like there may be hope then!


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

Hopefully mine will turn up soon then


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Mine arrived yesterday even though I cancelled the subscription over two weeks ago. I complained about the lack of free gift at the time and ended up getting an extra two issues for free. So in total I got 8 magazines and the G3 kit for one whole british pound! Cant grumble at that!


----------



## lksopener (Jul 16, 2013)

Not got mine yet fingers crossed!


----------



## Bildeb0rg (Jun 7, 2014)

IanJones said:


> result for me!!


how come you managed to get two sets Ian??
anywho mine arrived five mins ago, very pleased.


----------



## Hainsey (Mar 14, 2015)

Mine has also just arrived


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Cancelled mine at least 2weeks ago and the gift arrived this morning, I'm really surprised.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

GleemSpray said:


> Update : Spoke with them today and (apparently) they didn't have enough stock to send out initially, due to high demand and low volume of supplies, but got a big delivery end of last month and a load were (apparently) actually posted out on the 30th April, to take up to 14 days to arrive.
> 
> When I queried this, I was assured that a load of the G3 Paint Renovator Kits definitely have been dispatched on the 30th April.
> 
> We shall see ...


 Sooo...yesterday afternoon I rang then (again) and moaned that it hadn't arrived within the 2 week window.

Got put through to a line manager who was very apologetic and said it had been a disaster,because promised supplies of the G3 kits were arriving randomly in dribs and drabs. He checked the system and said my name was on a mailing label of kits to be sent out when fresh supplies arrive and he was quite open in apologising and saying he couldn't guarantee when that would be.

So I cancelled the DD via him and came off the phone.

This morning ... "Ding Dong" ... Mrs Hermes stood on the step with a parcel !!!!!!!

Checking the barcode via the MyHermes system shows it was dispatched 9am yesterday, so well before my phone call to them.:doublesho

Result ! - and possibly I might yet get another one in due course :lol:


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Mines just arrived too


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Ding dong Hermes calling 










Cancelled mine two weeks ago surprised it showed up.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Yep, mines here.


----------



## g-man (Jul 11, 2009)

Haven't been on here for a while and to be honest I had given up hope on receiving it. Thought I'd report that I had just got mine and I'm pleased to see many others have too! Might go put it to use as the weather is looking decent! 😃


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

I got mine too


----------



## QPRsteve (Mar 4, 2013)

Got my gift this morning, DD cancelled


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

anyone taking out a new subscription for another freebie


----------



## Bildeb0rg (Jun 7, 2014)

robby71 said:


> anyone taking out a new subscription for another freebie


This is actually the second subscription offer I've had from them. I received some Mer products a couple of years ago, which my brother blogged off me, so I was fairly confident these would eventually turn. My problem is I get bored with the mag after about six months so I always end up cancelling.


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

My freebies came earlier today also


----------



## lksopener (Jul 16, 2013)

Mines come today, second time I've loaded up from auto express!


----------



## IanJones (Sep 13, 2008)

Bildeb0rg said:


> how come you managed to get two sets Ian??
> anywho mine arrived five mins ago, very pleased.


haven't a clue, both were delivered at the same time. I sent them a email like everyone else after the first delivery date was missed, then cancelled the DD before the new sub started.


----------



## adders (Nov 9, 2006)

Got a second set delivered today!


----------



## Webarno (Jul 17, 2014)

Mine turned up today.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Mine came today very surprised


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

Mine also


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Just got home to this suprise left in the kids play house


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Havent got anything yet


----------



## IanJones (Sep 13, 2008)

had another delivery from them today, I they must like me there!!


----------



## Bildeb0rg (Jun 7, 2014)

Three sets Ian!?!?


----------



## IanJones (Sep 13, 2008)

Bildeb0rg said:


> Three sets Ian!?!?


yup, the first 2 came at the same time, then another today, but todays was packed in different bags


----------



## Bildeb0rg (Jun 7, 2014)

Tell me you put the lottery on tonight, you must be the luckiest guy I know :lol:


----------



## IanJones (Sep 13, 2008)

Bildeb0rg said:


> Tell me you put the lottery on tonight, you must be the luckiest guy I know :lol:


I think I should start playing lol


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I had a 3.10 win on last nights! Got the email this morning and hoped and hoped then 2 mins later BOOM....£3.10 lol


----------

